# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  The Checkup

## kyratshooter

I had a regular Dr visit on Thursday.  Time to renew the meds and I needed a referral as well as the annual flu shot.

The meds check requires a blood draw, which does not trouble me since after all I have been through in life a simple needle stick is trivial.

They sent the blood in for analysis and called me with the results this morning.  Cholesterol is good on both sides of the numbers.  Triglycerides were up a little, but after all, I had been in camp for the weekend eating anything that was shoved in front of me as well as being an icecream junkie.  All other numbers were good and BP was normal.  Apparently the present meds are working perfectly.

So I celebrated the good numbers with a special breakfast.  

fried eggs
fried flatbread
good sausage, yes fried
grits with butter and loads of salt

No use taking cholesterol inhibitors if you are not going to use them!

Sorry Hunter, this is like dangling raw meat in front of a starving dog.

----------


## hunter63

Asshat........
Coffee... No caffeine
Apple juice.. kinda high in sugar
Wheat toast, low cal spread...but did have peanut butter on it
Oatmeal (not instant)....and lived dangerous...pat of real butter and some sea salt.
Water melon and tiny cantaloupe pieces (from volunteer in compost bin)  

All my numbers were great 2 week before "the event", had just been to DR....
She did say, "My body fat index was a little high"....WHAT body fat index?...68 and 175 pounds?... body fat index? ...Seriously? 

Did steal a Snickers Bar out of the Halloween candy....Not on any of the lists of "Thou shalt not's" specificity.
Their omission is my permission.

----------


## madmax

You told your trick to pass those tests.  You ain't foolin' me.  But... whatever works.

----------


## kyratshooter

> All my numbers were great 2 week before "the event", had just been to DR....
> .


I had the same thing happen back in 2004.  Went to the DR. and got a clean bill of health and two weeks latter I was in the hospital.

I still claim that heart attack was due to realizing the new wife considered filling both a pickup and a trailer with rondy gear as a standard load!

Yea, I did take an extra cholesterol pill for three days before the visit but what they don't know won't hurt them.

Hunter my body fat index would be off the chart!  66 years, 5'10" and sitting on 240.  I have to hire someone to tie my shoes.  With the bad back and bad feet I get no exercise and the weight is just there.

After watching other folks all these years I have concluded about what my Cardiologist told me, 99% of the issue is genetics.  The absolute first thing he asked me when I waqs able to communicate was my family history.  Then smoking, then other meds I was on.  It seems that a lot of OTC stuff damages the heart with long term use, especially sinus meds.  

If you are going to have heart problems then weight, body fat index, diet, lifestyle and everything else is way down the list after genetics ad smoking.  Take your meds and go for it!

----------


## 1stimestar

Glad you had something to celebrate!

----------


## kyratshooter

Back to the doctor today.  Had work done on my back.  Hoping for reduction of the constant nagging pain that had begun to plague me 24/7.

I had the same done 10 years back and it had held up well and would have held up better if I had followed instructions and not tried to build a house all by myself, then build a porch, then pull trailers all over the lot by hand and all the other fool things an old man ought not to even attempt in the first place!

----------


## hunter63

I though about the "fool things an old man ought not to even attempt in the first place", while crawling around in the rafters, in the garage getting down all the rondy gear to load into the trailer, in July.
Kinda one of those "WTH am I doing?" moments.

End of season just kinda "stayed" in the red trailer.

Dealing with a touch of gout at the moment (2 week worth so far)...and looking at the eye surgery on the 24th....

This geezer stuff is hard work.

----------


## madmax

My blood work came back A OK.  Even the liver function.  Jaw drops.  Lotsa cutting and lazers soon.  Then I'm back tearing it all down again. lol

----------


## kyratshooter

I just got back from a long PT session.

Did you ever notice that if you are under 50 PT stands for physical training,

If you are over 50 it stands for physical therapy.

----------


## madmax

...or physical torture.

----------


## kyratshooter

I have to give a success report today.

I slept pain free last night, woke free of pain this morning.

I have gone through the day without the constant shooting pain across the sciatica I normally endure.

I hope this holds out.

----------


## hunter63

Great news!.....Surprising on what one considers important.....

........and the gout seems to be subsiding ....first starter on right big toe,... then to left elbow.. now, the left foot.

Yeas been eat a bunch of cherries....

----------


## hayshaker

cut back on the red meats. glad to hear all is well really.

----------


## kyratshooter

They should draft us old men and send us into combat.  We would end things much quicker.

#1. They are shooting at us again.

#2. They are?  I can't hear it.

#1. you can't hear nothing, believe me they are shooting at us!

#2.  Where they at?

#1.  Down by the village, about 50 meters from the school.

#2.  I don't feel good, my gout is acting up, my back hurts and I am not walking that far. What time is it?

#1.  About 4pm.

#2.  Then call in some artillery, the kids are getting a day off tomorrow.

#1.  But they are real close to the hospital!

#2.  Good!  Medical help is real close, they are going to need it.

----------


## hunter63

> cut back on the red meats. glad to hear all is well really.


Not much to cut back on....

With a Heart Healthy and a Diabetes Diet.......Red meat around here is mostly walking past the prime ribs and porter house section.....To the chicken, turkey, fish coolers...

Bacon on the other hand...is still a once a week treat.

----------


## kyratshooter

I feel for you Hunter, so much so that I went to town and had a 12 ounce sirloin, potato and salad in your honor.

I did pass on the cheesecake the little waitress offered, that would have been a bit too much honor.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I have to give a success report today.
> 
> I slept pain free last night, woke free of pain this morning.
> 
> I have gone through the day without the constant shooting pain across the sciatica I normally endure.
> 
> I hope this holds out.


Awesome.  Is that due to the physical therapy?

----------


## hunter63

> I feel for you Hunter, so much so that I went to town and had a 12 ounce sirloin, potato and salad in your honor.
> 
> I did pass on the cheesecake the little waitress offered, that would have been a bit too much honor.


There are names for people like you....LOL....but what are friends for????
Help Celebrate......Was it rare?

Sitting here like Captain Sparrow......Saying ...."Arghh, Avast, and pirate stuff".... patch over right eye...cataract surgery.
So I can read  only 1/2 that statement.....  a 6oz sirloin, one half of the baked tater....do see the salad, though....

Went well, though...should be able to "See Like Eagle" thru my "Gun eye" when ...I hope....and drive better at night.

----------


## hunter63

> They should draft us old men and send us into combat.  We would end things much quicker.
> 
> #1. They are shooting at us again.
> 
> #2. They are?  I can't hear it.
> 
> #1. you can't hear nothing, believe me they are shooting at us!
> 
> #2.  Where they at?
> ...


#2....Go ahead fall back.....I think I gonna hang out a while.....Too tired to run that far and I'm in a crappy mood.... 
Anyway....Old Elvira here, is using the force today.....

----------


## Rick

The other side of that coin......

"What are you shooting at?" 
"Just keeping heads down. I can't see that far and it's too dark for my scope."
"If you hit anything they are going to be shooting back. You know that right?"
"Crap. Didn't think about that." Stops shooting.
"Can we call for a pizza?"

----------


## kyratshooter

What Rick??? Have you not had your lasic surgery yet?  I can see like a 20 year old!  Had cataract surgery done on the right eye and got a custom made lens.  I should have gone for the "eagle eye special" and gotten the 10x magnification model. 

But yea, the bad guys would probably catch on to our system.

Fire one round at long range, relocate, set up the hide, call for pizza.  The little guy delivering the pizza on the moped would probably rat us out.  It would probably depend on the size of the tip.

Trick is that if you hit what you are shooting at it normally stops shooting back.  I think that is in that Chinese guy's principle of war.


I just finished reading Chris Kyle's book, American Sniper, and it was a hoot.  Not like the Movie at all.  Also a different philosophy of sniping than in past wars.

In Iraq the bad guys would relay terrorists with rocket launchers and belt fed machine guns around on mopeds.  They started shooting up every moped they saw.  Not the people, the mopeds.

He had several confirmed doubles on bad guys riding mopeds.  Driver in front, RPG shooter on back.  A well placed .300 Win-mag round would go through both of them and sometimes the moped would continue for a while minus driver and gunner.

----------


## hunter63

Saw this yesterday...seemed fitting.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

I had a neighbor that died from cancer on Thanksgiving.  For him it was a 14 year battle and he was really tired of the whole thing.

Around the end of October he expired and they brought him back due to not knowing he had a "do not resuscitate" order on file.  None of the family was with him at that moment to stop the process.

He lived for another month and was p!$$ed for the entire month!  Claimed the hospital should not charge him for anything after the resuscitation because he had checked out and they would not let him go home.

----------

